# do u use ur best stuff on friends/families cars?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

As title really. Im sure like me many of u have more products than u really need. With a few being ur favourites.
Anyway my brother has just turned up in a new to him 2006 ford focus in mettalic blue.
Ive had a good look over it and its a nice clean example, looks to have had a dealer valet judging by the tyre shine and polish in panel gaps, the paint feels nice and smooth to the touch.
Ive agreed to spend tmrw with my bro giving it a once over and this is where im torn.
Do I use my least favourite but still good products on it or go to town with the good stuff?
Option 1, AF tripple and a few coats of wax (22) or reload.
Option2, quick shine up with megs UC or 205, followed by amigo and either powerlock or satsuma rock ( my baby)
Option 3 the full monty, shine up with the above megs polishes, then wolfs shine n seal foloowed by either hardbody or bodywrap.
Glass either use up my old gtech g5 or my new wolfs glass seal.
And lastly trim, use my old AF revive or my new wolfs one.

All these I can do in the day but im kind of leaning to use up some old products, but he is my brother and maybe I should be nicer and share the good stuff.lol
What would u do?


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd use your less favourable products personally.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I keep my very best stuff for my own car, however the stuff I keep for family and friends is still quality gear. There are one or two waxes that only ever go on my car. For example did my brothers car yesterday with Tripple and Sherbet Fizz after a de-con and it looked great. Mine would get 205 or Amigo via a DA followed by Vanilla Ice or Satsuma Rock.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

You have loads of stuff, like all of us. Go for option 2. You could never use all the products you have anyway:thumb:


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Less favourite,because don't get me wrong but I don't think a Focus is special enough for high end stuff!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Just stuff that I haven't used for a while and has a bit left in the bottle/container


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> he is my brother and maybe I should be nicer and share the good stuff.


Sorry, but if you can't look after family and good friends in the best way possible then you have a problem imo.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Will using your very best stuff make that much difference to the overall finish? I bet the stuff you no longer use, together with your skills will make his car look great and him very happy.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Will using your very best stuff make that much difference to the overall finish? I bet the stuff you no longer use, together with your skills will make his car look great and him very happy.


Totally agree.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

S63 said:


> Sorry, but if you can't look after family and good friends in the best way possible then you have a problem imo.


Agreed, when ever i do mums car or my partners car i use the same stuff i use on my own, the only difference is i sometimes swap Bouncers Moonshine wax for Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub.


----------



## ash-ct (Jun 16, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Ive had a good look over it and its a nice clean example, looks to have had a dealer valet judging by the tyre shine and polish in panel gaps,
> Do I use my least favourite but still good products on it or go to town with the good stuff?
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the dealer valetter thought the same  Dont know if you do this for a living but your only as good as your last job.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Some good replies cheers guys.
I too have a focus and love it thanks.lol
Mine only gets satsuma rock or hardbody now with the odd spritz of reload.
The products I have are still nearly full and all great products IMO but I have new favourites. 
I thought option 1 would be the least time consuming yet still make a good difference, whereas option 2 would maybe take an hour or 2 longer but with a machine polish allbeit a quick one im sure the extra work would be noticeable. 
Option 3 was really for the fact that my bro is one of those that gets something nice, then just drives it without ever taking much care of it. Hence the nano for best protection.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Depends on how well you get on with your brother... lol... Personally I'd used my best stuff as my bro's car is better than mine...


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

ash-ct said:


> deegan1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive had a good look over it and its a nice clean example, looks to have had a dealer valet judging by the tyre shine and polish in panel gaps,
> ...


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

You've got to go the whole hog for family and friends, in my opinion. If it's your favorite, tell him and show him how good it is and I'm sure he'll appreciate that you're using it for his car.

My mum and dad's cars gets all the best treatments in my box of tricks


----------



## ash-ct (Jun 16, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> Im just a weekend warrior mate. Dont usually touch others cars


Hey well your commited now to do your bro`s car, so you might as well do the best of your ability


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Forsaken said:


> Less favourite,because don't get me wrong but I don't think a Focus is special enough for high end stuff!


I must`ve got you wrong. What difference does the sort of car make?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

littlejack said:


> Depends on how well you get on with your brother... lol... Personally I'd used my best stuff as my bro's car is better than mine...


An example of how well I get on with my bro. 
When my daughter was born 2 years ago I hung up my road bike gloves with the intention of selling the R6
He used to borrow it now and then, and looked really gutted when I told him I was going to sell. so I gave it to him. Gave as in free


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyways even if I used my least favourite combo in favour of speed of application. Tripple AIO and a few coats of bouncers22 or satsuma rock, I think thats still a great combo. After all they were good enough for my main products once.
Im still thinking option 1 or 2 as with this weather I doubt we will get a dry 24 hous for the wolfs to cure properly


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

If you can afford to use your best stuff and replace it at your own cost then go for it. I get asked by numerous friends and family to do their cars and never take a penny for either products or time as I am happy to help them out. As I refuse to take anything I have no issues using stuff I no longer use. Let's not forget that detailing is not cheap and even our unused stuff is quality gear which we have paid for.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

O`Neil said:


> I must`ve got you wrong. What difference does the sort of car make?


Well if it's a sports car or luxury car which is someone's pride and joy then it makes sense in using the most expensive products,and if it's just a daily driver then the OP's cheaper products should be fine.I'm not saying Focus's are bad as even though I have a Subaru I still like the Focus rs and st.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Any will make it look good just swap the wolfs trim for somet better its crap or was when i had it


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Forsaken said:


> Well if it's a sports car or luxury car which is someone's pride and joy then it makes sense in using the most expensive products,and if it's just a daily driver then the OP's cheaper products should be fine.I'm not saying Focus's are bad as even though I have a Subaru I still like the Focus rs and st.


Exspensive dont mean good though:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> If you can afford to use your best stuff and replace it at your own cost then go for it. I get asked by numerous friends and family to do their cars and never take a penny for either products or time as I am happy to help them out. As I refuse to take anything I have no issues using stuff I no longer use. Let's not forget that detailing is not cheap and even our unused stuff is quality gear which we have paid for.


This is my thinking, and funds are a little tight lately due to house hunting


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

If I'm prepared to help/clean the cars of my friends and family then I'm also prepared to use the best products I have ! If I couldn't spare the materials I'd prefer not to do it.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I think all the stuff that us fellow detailers have is pretty costly
Stufff and even cheap stuff we have will be far better than just joe bloggs . 

I wouldn't mind using some of my personnel favourite items if they offered to cover the costs towards it. 

Unfort they dont see the monies we spend on our stuff. What p me off the most is anyone takes the p ( like GF ) and yet want you to do their car for them.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

The way I see it any of us will do a better job than a dealer valeter even if we use budget stuff,because it's not the product but technique,Why? Because of our passion of detailing wether it's friends or family.


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I would use my best stuff if it was the case my friends or family had just bought or were selling a car.

On my own car I tend to use my good stuff one every couple of months.

Davy


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

chrisc said:


> Exspensive dont mean good though:thumb:


I agree it sounds dumb! What I meant was "best stuff" 
There was a massive debate recently about wether £65,000 waxes are worth it!
So let's not open up that can of worms!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Deegan mate, it will look stunning with the Tripple and Satsuma Rock. Spend the remaining time with the rest of your family.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just popped in with satans little helper to arrange tmrw
Heres the car


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

If you don't have much time I would go Tripple+Satsuma Rock. But if you have I would recommend Hard Body. That's what I use with my brother car. He doesn't wash his car very often so works great for that.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

sm81 said:


> If you don't have much time I would go Tripple+Satsuma Rock. But if you have I would recommend Hard Body. That's what I use with my brother car. He doesn't wash his car very often so works great for that.


Ive got about 5 hours but that includes full decon and claying.
Id love to use HB but its been raining most daus and we have no where to store it for curing.
Im gunna start out with tripple and 2x satsuma rock for now.should make a nice improvement plus as u say not take forever, I find the SR has awesome durability anyway.
And maybe another weekend we can try to take it a step further.
Would u believe hes been out today and bought a bucket a sponge and a shammy leather.
Just sorting through my gear now to make him up a starter wash kit


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

chrisc said:


> Any will make it look good just swap the wolfs trim for somet better its crap or was when i had it


Ahh really? Why is the wolfs crap? Only just got it as an upgrade for revive dammit.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Go all out if he will appreciate it and doesnt just want a normal wash on it. My rule for family and friends is to buy me products when i do their cars and a lunch with a drink or two. TBH i dont think any products are crap, just the person behind it maybe using it wrong.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

MEH4N said:


> Go all out if he will appreciate it and doesnt just want a normal wash on it. My rule for family and friends is to buy me products when i do their cars and a lunch with a drink or two. TBH i dont think any products are crap, just the person behind it maybe using it wrong.


Thanks mate. After all this I have settled for a hit with tripple by da, although not something I use a lot now its still a great product plus I still have 2 bottles of it, will wax with my baby SR, as it looks awesome and with very good durability and awesome beading sheeting, should look loads better a last a good 6 months. Helps ive got 4 pots of it now so Its not like I cant spare it


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Can anyone spare some advice about tripple?
Only used it a few times with ok ish results.
2 pea sized drops on a white hex pad by da. Spread at speed 1 then could only manage 1 horizontal and 1 vertical pass at speed 3 before it was gone?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> Can anyone spare some advice about tripple?
> Only used it a few times with ok ish results.
> 2 pea sized drops on a white hex pad by da. Spread at speed 1 then could only manage 1 horizontal and 1 vertical pass at speed 3 before it was gone?


Ive found this, i reckon the pad soaks alot of the product. I just add more product. Its the ease of use i like about it and the fact you cant mess it up.

SR is awesome. I love it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, i use whatever i use on mine on theirs. These things are there to be used, not sitting on shelves in alphabetical order


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

S63 said:


> Sorry, but if you can't look after family and good friends in the best way possible then you have a problem imo.


I'm in two minds about this, if it's my dads car then yes, because he appreciates it and it was him who started me off in all of this many years ago. But there are others who don't know the difference between what I'm using/doing and what they'd get at the local £5 carwash ,they only see me doing it for them as saving money. So no way would I use my best stuff on theirs.
IMO I'd still do a good enough job though. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

if it were my bro id go option 2


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Could you not prime the pad with some QD? That's what I have started to do (all be it by hand) and have noticed a big difference with amount used and also found it spreads thinner.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Sure I would, and do


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

To me, my "best" stuff is easier to use rather than "gets a better result". So why make life harder for yourself. The end result is the same:

A clean, polished, waxed car is a clean, polished, waxed car.

Only thing I might hold back on is super expensive stuff that would run out. So you wouldn't waste all your G-Techniq maybe.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I use the best stuff I have available to do any car.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm 100% with svended on this, whatever and whosoever's car/bike I'm doing it ALWAYS gets me best kit and effort, that way I sleep knowing I've done my best and can judge by past attempts as to if I have improved with me technique or need to refine it some more!!:thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

svended said:


> I use the best stuff I have available to do any car.


To be fair all my stuff is of good quality I think as I slimmed down the collection a while back.
Im definitely going with option 1 tmrw.
Then maybe of he takes care of it ill go option 2 before winter sets in


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I do, as I enjoy using it. That's why I've bought that stuff. 

Cheaper stuff for cheaper jobs


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Drewie said:


> I do, as I enjoy using it. That's why I've bought that stuff.
> 
> Cheaper stuff for cheaper jobs


This is where my title is misleading.
I didnt mean cheap rubbish products, just the products in my kit that I no longer use on my own car that often.
Option 1 was AF tripple and either bouncers 22 wax or satsuma rock, all great products with SR being the only one I use nowadays. This option was really the quickest option but not a short cut what I mean is this is the first go just to make it look a little better and add some protection. Then in the future go a step further with enhancement.
I feel I may have come across a bit of a tos##r in this thread


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Gotta be a dillema we have faced one time or another for us all, my brother is a mess in a car.
Been driving around in an old passat estate with more holes than paint for the last 8 years.
out of the blue comes on the phone I have just bought a 3 month old A5 coupe, once i picked myself up off the floor from shock i asked him if he intended to look after it or use it like a mobile ashtray like his last car...

He asked me to provide all the help i could in looking after it we spent two days getting it sorted and i have now bought him for his birthday a shed load of AF gear and bits..

Im still in shock really but for family and Close friends i would always use the same gear as i would use on my own car personal pride would get in the way and i would feel like i had short changed them.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> This is where my title is misleading.
> I didnt mean cheap rubbish products, just the products in my kit that I no longer use on my own car that often.
> Option 1 was AF tripple and either bouncers 22 wax or satsuma rock, all great products with SR being the only one I use nowadays. This option was really the quickest option but not a short cut what I mean is this is the first go just to make it look a little better and add some protection. Then in the future go a step further with enhancement.
> I feel I may have come across a bit of a tos##r in this thread


In that case then...
I go with whatever I fancy at the time/whatever is easiest.

I've even used proper waxes on cars I've valeted, just for the ease of use, like when we had that heat wave, found the "better" waxes much easier to use then


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I use what ever I would use on my own car as I only have stuff that I would use on my own car. I only look after a few so having lessor products just for them would be a waste of money to me really as I dont charge anything for doing friends or familys cars


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Very best stuff for my car, good stuff for family


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> I use what ever I would use on my own car as I only have stuff that I would use on my own car. I only look after a few so having lessor products just for them would be a waste of money to me really as I dont charge anything for doing friends or familys cars


Could be time to part eith yet more products that I thought I should hang on to then


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> I feel I may have come across a bit of a tos##r in this thread


Not at all mate 

Mike


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Use my best stuff but shouldn't it's costing me too much


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> This is where my title is misleading.
> I didnt mean cheap rubbish products, just the products in my kit that I no longer use on my own car that often.
> Option 1 was AF tripple and either bouncers 22 wax or satsuma rock, all great products with SR being the only one I use nowadays. This option was really the quickest option but not a short cut what I mean is this is the first go just to make it look a little better and add some protection. Then in the future go a step further with enhancement.
> I feel I may have come across a bit of a tos##r in this thread


1) Just want to say I've read the whole thread and you don't come accross as a t****r in any way
2) You are doing your best to help your brother I can tell you from experience that is not always the case and often families are less appreciative than strangers.
3) Perhaps the best thing you could do for him is show him how to look after his car in the future that way you will be providing a long term solution rather than a quick fix.

just my opinion, feel free to ignore


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have my range of 'go to' products that I use for my own car and the wifes car, but then I also have my other stuff, stuff that I dont use or is a few years old stuffed at the back of the garage or something.

However, my main thing when doing someones elses car is speed, not get it done so quick that it looks crap, but speed as in I dont mind helping people out but I aint going to spend hours doing 'wax on, wax off' etc etc if you know what I mean.

I learnt that lesson a few years ago, my brother went away on holiday and he had a lovely Audi A5 so I offered to do it whilst he was away, I spent many hours over a few days giving it the works, clay, polishing, waxing etc etc and at the end it looked stunning, dropped it back, he said it looked great, saw him two weeks later, the local polish car wash had cleaned it in the meantime and gave it a nice coat of swirls after I had spent days removing them all! So I decided then that I wouldnt get 'as involved' in others cars.

I do occasionally do my parents cars, I do them for speed now, usual routine, but dont spend the time polishing and waxing, if it needs a polish then its a quick hand polish with an all in one, done my Dads a few months ago, and had an older bottle of Gtech C2 knocking around with just enough in it to give his car a coat, washed, hand polish and 10 mins with teh C2, car looked awesome and he even said to me a few weeks later 'what did you put on my car as when I washed it, the dirt just came off so quick and the car looked ace afterwards' so I felt guilty that I hadnt done more, but he was chuffed to bits that it looked good when he got it back and the washes since.

Its a real difficult one, but I would say, depends on how you think your brother will look after it after you have given it some love, if he does 'proper' washing adn does wax top ups etc, then give it a good doing and some nicer products, if he is your 'polish' car wash type person then use any old stuff you have knocking around.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

On other people's cars I just go for maximum durability and ease of maintenance. How much effort you want to put into it is up to you!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> On other people's cars I just go for maximum durability and ease of maintenance. How much effort you want to put into it is up to you!


Well the SR will give good durability for now hopefully.
And I dont want to spend the whole day away from my wife and baby. 
I dont get enough time with them as it is, or with my detailing kit and own car, but a few hours spent with my brother I can justify.
My lovely lady is going to take little one to a national trust park/garden with her parents
Everything is in place for a 9am start. All going well I should be home by 2/3
Looking forward to it


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

MEH4N said:


> Ive found this, i reckon the pad soaks alot of the product. I just add more product. Its the ease of use i like about it and the fact you cant mess it up.
> 
> SR is awesome. I love it.


Somehow I missed ur reply mate.
Do u mean u add more product and work the same area again?
I did notice my pad kind of sucking it inside as It appears to dissappear on the panel but when spurring the pad its def moist inside the foam


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> Somehow I missed ur reply mate.
> Do u mean u add more product and work the same area again?
> I did notice my pad kind of sucking it inside as It appears to dissappear on the panel but when spurring the pad its def moist inside the foam


I prime the pad with QD, then blotch over the panel. If it hasnt worked the area ill give it a couple of extra passes and yep add more product. I usually work the product till it dissappears. HTH.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i give every car the same attention as i would mine


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers for all of your valuable input guys.
At my bro's now.
Cars been prewashed, washed and is now dwelling with autofoam as we speak.
Its definatly a clean example.
Ive taken on board ur comments and last night slimmed my collection yet again .
Keeping my wolfs range.
Only keeping 1 glaze now, 1 wax and 1 polymer sealant, and only 1 AIO.
This has freed up a fair bit of space in the wardrobe so the wife is happy.lol
Now ive just got to decide if I need both bodywrap and hardbody or just keep the one


----------



## kammy (Aug 20, 2013)

Its your bro so get the best stuff out for him, sure he will get you a few pints ;-)


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

For me its a case of one brother in law whos into detailing and will look after whatever we put on his car, he is welcome to try/use anything i have, on the flipside the other brother in law will take it down the local hand carwash as he generally cba to do it himself so he does tend to get the products that i'm not using so much or have outgrown, not really crap products just not my best stuff thats going to get ruined by tfr and god knows what next week!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm n a similar position - I won't use my best products on my mum's car or my sister's car as they won't look aft them afterwards and will undo all my work by taking the car to the local £5 car wash staffed by oafish people of questionable immigration status.

So, when working on their cars, they get the products that I've stopped using on my own motor. For example - my car is washed using Duet, they get Zip Wax or Simoniz Wash & Wax (until they run out). My wheels get Megs Endurance, they get Black in a Flash (until it is used up) etc. Doesn't mean they always get rubbish products though. Recently I have been cleaning their wheel rims with Megs Hot Rims, prewash with ValetPro Citrus Prewash etc.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi guys. Well today was a semi success. Like usual my phone ran out a few hours in so no pics, although my bro took a few so ill post a before and after at some point.
Anyway the nice clean example of a car was hiding all sorts under dust.
Lots of stone chips, not so many swirks but loads of scratches all over it. Its definatly in need of machine polishing.
We stuck with the AF tripple and SR and it does look a lot shinier, but the tripple couldnt deal with any of the scratches.
Was a few good hours spent with my brother, doesnt happen alot lately so all good.
And ive just got home and sorted through my kit to get him started off.








Also not in picture ive given hime 5 more yellow eurow mf towels and a large yellow Uber drying towel. Plus some megs ultimate quick wax detailer spray.
Just hope he uses this lot as it could of gone in the swaps and got me some new products


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I use exactly the same stuff regardless of the car and who it belongs to. I love to make people realise how good their car can look given the time and application of the right product.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry but I use the same products I'd use on my own car on a mates car who deliberately comes round every Saturday to get his car washed, yes it costs me money but he will bend over backwards to help me out if and when I need him to which is more than enough for me plus I get the satisfaction of him telling everyone what I let him use and do as he pretty much uses my house as a car wash :lol:

On the other hand the wife's Fiesta gets the same-ish treatment but a cheaper wax as if I don't clean it then it simply doesn't get cleaned and she does not respect it once it is done and I've spent the whole day making it look pretty for her


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Mikej857 said:


> Sorry but I use the same products I'd use on my own car on a mates car who deliberately comes round every Saturday to get his car washed, yes it costs me money but he will bend over backwards to help me out if and when I need him to which is more than enough for me plus I get the satisfaction of him telling everyone what I let him use and do as he pretty much uses my house as a car wash :lol:
> 
> On the other hand the wife's Fiesta gets the same-ish treatment but a cheaper wax as if I don't clean it then it simply doesn't get cleaned and she does not respect it once it is done and I've spent the whole day making it look pretty for her


Fair play I see where all u guys are coming from at least in the end he got my best wax on it. a good few hours spent and a nice little selection of his first detailing stuff in the pic above.
Hed like to try removing the worst of the scratches eventually but hes in no rush.


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

Mmm, maybe why I have two collections !


----------

